# Battery Advice



## lindon (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Can anybody give me a clue as to what battery I need for this?

Front view










Rear view










a 396?

Thanks,

Lindon


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi lindon

if you goto the general watch forum, you'll find a sticky post at the top that's titled battery something or other, measure the diameter and depth of your battery hatch and then refer to the chart in the sticky post, you should find the correct battery code in there









regards, john.

btw, the 395 cell measures 9.5dia x 2.6 deep.

ooops sorry, i misread, the *396* is7.9dia x 2.6 deep

although it looks like a large hatch and would think it to be more likely a 395.


----------



## lindon (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks John,

Actually the diameter of the hatch is more like 12 mm and maybe 5mm deep. I thought it might be a 396 because I can see 396 printed inside the watch (just visible on the pic). A 396 or a 395 would rattle about. How confusing.

It must be an 11.6mm battery... ?

Lindon


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

quote-"It must be an 11.6mm battery... ?"

it's probably one of those ag13's that i used to put in my pentax prgramme A camera







, they're bloody huge.

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

lindon, the ag 13 is also the 357 and rw42 and sr44









john









according to the guide it measures 11.6mm x 5.4mm deep.


----------



## lindon (Sep 19, 2005)

could be...

...and I might have got one if I hadn't crushed the watch with a pair of pliers last night.

I'm still learning this watch maintenance lark.

Lindon


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

, oooops, you killed it?????














, never mind, i've killed quiet a few myself-as have a few more here
















regards, john.

btw, i may be killing a few on monday when i get back to work (gonna drive a 250tonne crane over a few lcd's that i dislike just to see what happens to 'em


----------

